# wow I'm first, fish nj? follow up my post



## jc (Jan 14, 2000)

WOW first to post on the nj board. Someone please kick the shoebox out from under me. A while ago I was send a e-mail by our host asking me If he should make a nj section. At the time I didn't think it would get much use but he built it for us so lets put it to good use. Any one been out fishing lately? weather has put my last few trips down. 
Thanks for the nj page I'll have to stop back more often









[This message has been edited by jc (edited 06-18-2000).]


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Hey JC,

I kept getting requests for Jersey and SC boards, so I thought we'd give it a shot.

They may take a while to get going--after all, it took months for the other boards--but we'll give it a while and see how it goes.

In the mean time, post away!


----------



## croakerman (Jan 20, 2000)

Great to see NJ & sc on the board. Discovered this site in March caught my 1st croaker of the year at Gloucester pier at Yorktown VA. I live in Waldorf MD. So, I will travel to where to fish are. Interested in catching fluke. So where is Sandy Hook. NJ has made it the hotspots section yet. But, I am sure it will along with SC. 

This is great web site, I have ventured to areas because of the info provided her. Welcome aboard NJ!!


----------



## jc (Jan 14, 2000)

Sandy hook is at the far northern tip of NJ. In fact its within sight of New York city. Kind cool catching nice fish in sight of the twin towers and beautiful skyline.


----------



## LITTLE TUNNY (Jul 18, 2000)

JC,WATCH OUT SOUTH JERSEYS HERE NOW TOO..LOL..














I LIKE THE SITE,THANKS FOR THE REFERANCE FROM NJSTRIPER.....


----------



## jc (Jan 14, 2000)

cool LT glad to see ya here. Looks like a great group of guys on this page too. They provided me with some good input on fishing down south. Dr bubba said he would take me out surf fishing next time I'm in NC. I can't wait









Maybe one of these days well have to get out for some fishing LT. You sound like the type of person I like to fish with. maybe we can set something up? see ya 

[This message has been edited by jc (edited 07-21-2000).]


----------



## LITTLE TUNNY (Jul 18, 2000)

jc,souds like a good idea i've fished manasquan inlet a couple times.for winter flounder.but i really would like to try some surf action up north.i think i herd you have more clam beds or somthing to that effect.but anyhow i keep hearing the actions hot up there in fall.i used to go to the national guard base for shots,med exams.and i used to sneak out to the beach.and it really looked good up there.not like here flat barren sand with no schoals or structure.you gotta read the shoreline like it's the superbowl playbook down here







.well talk some more later.hitting brigantine surf either midnght or sat.night.....good fishing....by the way i have a 700.00 mountain bike too!used to ride a lot not much latly.plus i see your a hunter,cool me to bigtime bow and muzzel loader+duck.......it's a biutiful thing......later........

[This message has been edited by LITTLE TUNNY (edited 07-21-2000).]


----------



## jc (Jan 14, 2000)

Hay LT we'll have to hook up sometime. Weekends are bad weekdays are good. I work an odd schedule which only gives me one weekend a month off. So if you have some time during on the weekdays the picture looks better already. Love to hunt









Kinda ironic. I see from your profile your an electrician. I worked closely with electricans on my last job. Installing communication equipment, phone, fire alarm, security, data, nurse call, card access etc etc etc. well LT my e-mail is [email protected] shoot(pun intended) me an e-mail and well see if we can set a date.


----------



## LITTLE TUNNY (Jul 18, 2000)

JC,sounds like you might be a cat 5 man.i'm doing some data work in a school right now.small world.but anyhow were pretty swamped at work right now.so i'm working sat. too! but i can always take a day off during the week,more closer to fall.to throw some lines together.sounds cool.my buddy just called me about bow hunting .see if i'd been practicing.unfortunitly with work and ot i haven't.he found a farmer in salem co. known for big deer i think a couple state records too! near del. momorial bridge wants to lease his land 49 acres filled with deer,posted and only one guy hunts it for trophys.only 500.00 so far all we got is 2 people so far.the does are tearing his corn up.and its state hunting accross the street,you know when the pressure is on there gonna cross that street into his property.its hard to find land in jersey to many inexpirenced hunters.but anyhow yea i got your e-mail address.and i'll give you mine.you let me know when the big stripers.start there run up there.and i'll do likewise,by the way i have a full size lifted bronco w/nobbey tires.so the beach access isn't a problem.my e-mail is( [email protected] ) take er easy buddy!









[This message has been edited by LITTLE TUNNY (edited 07-23-2000).]


----------

